# Where did the squirrels go today(Thursday) and why



## dadforson (Oct 5, 2007)

Your opinion, please.
I took my son squirrel hunting today for the first time this year. My research said-warm-sunny weather in winter brings them out-looking for food-mating-etc. It is the end of the rut, etc. The landowner said their where so many squirrels- she just wanted us to shoot what we could eat.
Nothing in hours of still hunting the woods-not one sited.
What went wrong?
My offer-A case of your favorite adult beverage for 2 hours of your time if my boy can get a few shots at a squirrel-he wants to keep a tail and shoot a black one. I don't hunt myself , but researched-got private land permission-was the safety officer.
Mark-- Rochester Hills


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

This time of the year seems to be a boom or bust affair, don't get discouraged. I might be going next week in the tri-city area and would be willing take you guys free of charge. PM me and maybe we can work something out


----------

